# connexion ibook G4 TV



## Izza (3 Janvier 2006)

j'ai connecté mon ibook G4 à la TV via la prise jack/ prises RCA jaune/blanc/rouge mais je n'ai que le son sans l'image. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## kisco (3 Janvier 2006)

il te faut deux câbles et un adaptateur:
un minijack -> cinch rouge et blanc pour le son
un adaptateur miniVGA -> Svideo+composite 
et enfin au choix un cable Svideo ou composite

tu peux faire une recherche dans les forums on en a déjà parlé


----------



## Izza (3 Janvier 2006)

merci pour cette réponse, mais ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'avec mon vieux ibook lime, cela fonctionne avec uniquement le câble fourni jack/3 prises RCA toujours sur OS X !


----------



## kisco (3 Janvier 2006)

Izza a dit:
			
		

> merci pour cette réponse, mais ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'avec mon vieux ibook lime, cela fonctionne avec uniquement le câble fourni jack/3 prises RCA toujours sur OS X !


oui, mais sur cet ancien iBook tu ne pouvais pas brancher un autre écran d'ordi directement en VGA. Enfin voilà, la technologie change constamment, sur les powerbook 15, tu as directement la prise S-Vidéo, et sur les iPod "vidéo", tu as le même type de prise que sur ton ancien iBook.


----------

